# Kindle Name Only



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I know we have previously discussed names but we have many new members and the Kindle names seem to be scattered in different posts. I am interested in reading the old member's and new member's names. My memory is not that good.  Let's post our name and a short statement of why we chose it.

Ruby- I think she is a precious gem and she wears a stylish klaret koat 

(can be purchased from the accessory board. M-Edge Cover) Bets is doing a FINE job of luring us over there everyday  

Next...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Lola...from the song "whatever Lola wants, Lola gets" from the musical Damn Yankees.

She took a fancy to one of my journal covers, and is enjoying the stylish life right now.  Also, the cover has a lock, so she'd have privacy if either of us could locate the key.



~robin


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

"Kindled Spirit"  She has re-kindled my love for reading and and always lifts my spirits


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Isabella Bird - Named for Isabella Lucy Bird (October 15, 1831 – October 7, 1904) a nineteenth-century English traveller, writer, and a natural historian.  The name was suggested to me on this board (Thank You!)

The following was said about Isabella and sums up my feelings about the books I read on her.  "There never was anybody," wrote the Spectator, "who had adventures as well as Miss Bird."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Keddle which seemed to go with Kindle and followed my Harry Potter theme for naming electronics.  Gertie Keddle was the witch who first chronicled the beginnings of Quidditch.  She lived in Queerditch Marsh which may be where the name Quidditch came from.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Griselda from early English litrachur.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sir Sterndale Bennett or more familiarly, Sir William and when he's really chummy, WSB.

William Sterndale Bennett was a British composer who lived from 1816-1875. I am writing a historical fiction novel and he is the main character. He suggested himself to me as a reminder that I should be writing the book and not reading on the Kindle all the time. Unfortunately, that plan isn't working out so well right now...LOL.

My daughter's Kindle is Catalyst, as in a catalyst for reading.

L


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

I call him "Special K"  because he goes well with milk.  (Well, no, not really.  But I think his name is pretty self-explanatory.)

-X-


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Serenity - because reading helps keep me sane. That along with I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Bee, after the Melissae.....the Amazon women who were warriors, healers and priestesses. They were also reknown horsewomen whose colors were black and yellow and when they rode into battle the chant they hummed sounded like the droning of thousands of angry bees. Lol. I'm not sure I can imagine anything scarier than that! I am mostly interested in their roles as healers and priestesses and originally thought to name kindle after one of them but she indicated quite clearly that she would prefer just plain "Bee."


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love reading the names and the story behind it, very creative. I know there are others.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Emerson - the last name of the main characters in my favorite book series (Amelia Peabody).  They were Egyptologists who always managed to be solving mysteries.  Very confident, caring, funny and intelligent - and ALWAYS up for an adventure.  His full name is Emerson Peabody.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori's Kindle is now named Genie.  It seems if I wish for a book it just magically appears ready for me to read.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow - and my wife thinks I'm nuts for naming our car, Hermie (Herman Batholemew Tahoe) and our RV, Charlie. Glad to see there are others with this insanity gene in their DNA.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve what is your Kindle named?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dori's Kindle is now named Genie. It seems if I wish for a book it just magically appears ready for me to read.


Perfect name for your Kindle Dori.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My Kindle's name is *Kwinn*, formerly known as _*K*indle *WI*th *N*o *N*ame_!. The idea of using the first letters came from my KB friend LuckyRainbow! Thanks again, LR!

The girl's name Quinn \qu(i)-nn\, also used as boy's name, is pronounced kwin. It is of Irish and Gaelic origin, and its meaning is "counsel." May also possibly mean "descendant of Con," which has connotations for "intelligence." The Gaelic/Greek meanings include: wise, queen and fifth born.

After finding the meaning of Kwinn's name, made it even more special!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Melia - hawaiian for one of my favorite flowers (the plumeria), also one of my old alias'es


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Lotus- a symbol of purity, beauty, and spiritual unfoldment. Lotus flowers grow out from the depths of dirty, muddy water to be one of the beautiful flowers. It's my favorite flower and one of my favorite symbols.

Nemo


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dori's Kindle is now named Genie. It seems if I wish for a book it just magically appears ready for me to read.


Oh, excellent - I like that!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Bibi (short for Biblioteca) Spanish for library.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Florence...  as in Nightingale.  I am a nursing student, and I felt so guilty whenever I tried to find time to read anything other than nursing textbooks.  But as many people have pointed out, it is healthy to spend some time away from the texts also.  At least with a "nursey" sounding name, it keeps me focused on my studies as well.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I've decided to call my Kindle *Saint-Germain*. The Count of Saint-Germain is a historical figure who was known to be a great many things, a violinist, a courtier, an adventurer, an inventor, an alchemist, and much more. The most interesting thing about the man was that he was said to have lived long past his death, and even when he was alive he claimed to be over 300 years old. There are also stories that say he was reincarnated dozens of times as influential historical figures.

I chose the name because it sounds rather dignified, and because I hope that one day my kindle will hold the series of historical romance novels by Chelsea Quinn Yarbro about La Comte de Saint-Germain, who in her books is a vampire.


----------



## ShellyD (Nov 8, 2008)

Amelia(or Millie when she's feeling snappy) for my favorite childhood books Amelia Bedelia.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

My Kindle is named Scotty. That was my grandpa's nickname and I inherited my love of books from him.

Lynn


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Bemis Dink...Bemis after Henry Bemis (from the Twilight Zone Episode "Time Enough at Last"...because I never seem to have the time to do all the reading I would like to do).  Dink, because that simply IS his last name.  Came to me in a dream, so it must be true...

And I am the queen of names for inanimate objects.  We have a garden gnome named Gnorm (the "g" is silent:  Gnorm the Gnome); a vulture on a post named "Pierre" (the French word for rock...because he is); names for both cars:  Walter and Henri, and absolutely great names for the Yorkies.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is Edgar. I didn't come up with it, he kind of named himself before I got him. He was a replacement when my first Kindle (Kendall) broke. I'm not sure if he's from Edgar Sawtelle, Edgar Allen Poe, or Men in Black..although I do call the many Medge covers his Edgar suits.

He's currently outfitted in a pink DecalGirl skin (Her Abstraction) that matches both my cell phone and my ipod (who's name is Mavis BTW), but I think he needs a new one. He's so over the pink and the matchy-matchy clothing

I love reading all of these.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

It took my kindle a month to tell me his name. I think he wanted to be sure that we were in a committed relationship before he would speak up. since I am an assistant library director his name is Dewey d'kindle (the d is for decimal). If he is really going formal he spells out the d and adds system. Seems fitting to me!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Mine is Edgar. I didn't come up with it, he kind of named himself before I got him. He was a replacement when my first Kindle (Kendall) broke. I'm not sure if he's from Edgar Sawtelle, Edgar Allen Poe, or Men in Black..although I do call the many Medge covers his Edgar suits.
> 
> He's currently outfitted in a pink DecalGirl skin (Her Abstraction) that matches both my cell phone and my ipod (who's name is Mavis BTW), but I think he needs a new one. He's so over the pink and the matchy-matchy clothing
> 
> I love reading all of these.


I SO need a name for both my iPod and my Laptop. My iPod is new for me after being an Apple and iTunes hater for as long as I can remember; still not sure about the sex. Contrary to my laptop that filled my dreams (and significant web browsing time) for months before I actually got him. Both will be getting Olga skins to match Isabella's--my laptop will bravely announce to all his buddies that the design IS unisex


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

My kindle's name is Clementine, after one of my chinchillas.


----------



## Kindle Rookie (Nov 15, 2008)

Grace.  Named after my wonderful sister-in-law who gave her to me for my birthday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dori's Kindle is now named Genie. It seems if I wish for a book it just magically appears ready for me to read.


That's perfect, Dori.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Harper. After Harper Lee, author of the classic To Kill a Mockingbird (such a beautifully written novel, sigh). Sad that TKM is not yet available on Kindle . C'mon Amazon!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I felt left out when I first became a member because I didn't have a name for  my Kindle... so now Giles is named after my favorite librarian. It was my sons idea, he had just finished a marathon viewing of all 7 seasons of BTVS (WAY too much spare time).


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings --

I have named mine "Kindlerella"  of course!

ZU


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Skinderella. Just cuz I like it, and she'll prolly always have a skin on.


----------



## sallyh12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kathyrn--

Kathyrn Kindle

Kathyrn is the first name of the teacher I had in elementary school who first turned me on to reading. I won a beautiful writing pen at the end of the year for reading the most books in the class.

Sally


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sjc and my Kindle's name is: *PAQ, for peace and quiet.* My Kindle is mine and mine alone. When I am using it, no one is to bother me, or even come with in 10 feet of me. It is my selfish quiet time for myself.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

Even though I am still waiting, I've already named mine Jenkins.  Jenkins the book butler.  I've always wanted a butler


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Doc Rhubarb said:


> Even though I am still waiting, I've already named mine Jenkins. Jenkins the book butler. I've always wanted a butler


LOL I'm glad to see that I'm not the only on who named my Kindle before I received her. I names her Ramona QA8 after the first "chapter book" I can remember reading. -The Ramona series is one of my all time favorites.

Rla1996


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Loving the names and stories, so much fun to read.   Keep em coming ya'll!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is named, 'That Darned Kindle' as in, "Now where did I put 'That Darned Kindle'?"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Mine is named, 'That Darned Kindle' as in, "Now where did I put 'That Darned Kindle'?"


LOL  Perfect!!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Mine is named, 'That Darned Kindle' as in, "Now where did I put 'That Darned Kindle'?"


That's how my cat got his name: Buster. As in "What do you think YOU'RE doing, Buster?" and "Listen here, Buster, that is NOT your food."


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

Doc Rhubarb said:


> Even though I am still waiting, I've already named mine Jenkins. Jenkins the book butler. I've always wanted a butler


lol, great name and concept. Isn't it a bit ironic, though, that you're currently waiting on Jenkins?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle is named Faith, for how she is always faithful there for me.  By the way great idea for a post, I have trouble remember name as well
Jodi and Faith


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It needs a beeper so you could email it and find it.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Obsessive Kindlesive


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

My Kindle started out with AMAZING KINNY...because I was AMAZED at everything it could do, and KINNY was an affectionate name for KINDLE. Also in "Where's KINNY?" that cartoon, because I knew I would be asking that question a lot trying to remember where I put him last.

Then, I read that KINDLES were made in CHINA...now that I knew KINNY was Chinese, I didn't feel right with Amazing Kinny any longer. I took the name of Kindle and shortened it (again affectionatly) and named him KinKin for a Chinese theme of his name. I don't know if KinKin means anything translated to English, time will tell if I come across it though. Most of the time I call him "KinKin aka Amazing Kinny."


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle finally has a name!  

She is Brigit...

Named after the Celtic goddess...Brigit's triple aspects are of Inspiration, Smithcraft, and of Healing. As the Goddess of Inspiration, she blesses poetry, creativity, prophecy and the arts. She was even esteemed as the patron diety of language, having inspired the alphabet. 

I'm so glad she has a name now!  

Linda, you were right...her name just revealed itself when it was right.  A lesson in patience!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Spiritdancer said:


> My Kindle finally has a name!
> 
> She is Brigit...
> 
> ...


What a PERFECT name!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Abigail.  One of the Hebrew meanings for the name Abilgail is "greatly loved." That describes her to a T.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle is Magik Karpet Kindle13 (had to use the "Ks")..... he allows me to call him MaKK now that we spend so much time together.  His name just seemed a "given" because books have magically transported me anywhere I wanted to go for my whole life.  I don't believe in "lucky numbers" but the number 13 has woven in and out of my life hundreds of times since the day I was born... so I use it whenever I can.
      I love reading this discussion!!!!


----------



## pickychicky (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I'm sure her name will be Trixie. 

When I was growing up (probably dating myself here!) my favorite series of books was the Trixie Belden series. All of my friends were reading Nancy Drew - and I did too - but I LOVED Trixie, her brothers Brian and Mart and her friends Honey, Diana and Jim. To this day a crabapple tree makes me smile since they lived on Crabapple Lane.

I would go broke buying the whole series for Kindle if only they were available.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trixie Belden and the Red Trailer Mystery..... a classic!!  Trixie is a great name for your Kindle!  Be sure to let us know when she arrives!!  We'll be anxiously waiting with you!!!


----------



## Dox (Nov 9, 2008)

I named my Kindle Alexandria, after the great library of the ancient world


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I named my kindle before "she" arrived. Now I've had my kindle a few weeks and I'm still happy with the name 

My kindle is named Fiona. Fiona was apparently the "codename" for the kindle while it was in development so I thought it was appropriate. Plus I like that name.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

This was tougher then naming my child, but I have decided on a name.

She will be named Penelope.  It's greek for "weaver" and my Kindle has woven many tales. I might shorten it... Pen for short cause I love irony.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Bee, after the Melissae.....the Amazon women who were warriors, healers and priestesses. They were also reknown horsewomen whose colors were black and yellow and when they rode into battle the chant they hummed sounded like the droning of thousands of angry bees. Lol. I'm not sure I can imagine anything scarier than that! I am mostly interested in their roles as healers and priestesses and originally thought to name kindle after one of them but she indicated quite clearly that she would prefer just plain "Bee."


Not Xenia, Warrior Princess?


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Dori said:


> Dori's Kindle is now named Genie. It seems if I wish for a book it just magically appears ready for me to read.


What an inspired name, Dori!

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Lotus- a symbol of purity, beauty, and spiritual unfoldment. Lotus flowers grow out from the depths of dirty, muddy water to be one of the beautiful flowers. It's my favorite flower and one of my favorite symbols.
> 
> Nemo


This is also one of my favorite symbols, Nemo. Are you thinking of getting the Oberon Icon Journal with the Lotus cover? It's so pretty...

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sem said:


> It took my kindle a month to tell me his name. I think he wanted to be sure that we were in a committed relationship before he would speak up. since I am an assistant library director his name is Dewey d'kindle (the d is for decimal). If he is really going formal he spells out the d and adds system. Seems fitting to me!


Are you sure it's not that cute kitten whose story is now a best-seller in the Kindle Store



Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Tarma said:


> Gandalf - because the Kindle is magic, and for my sister.


I like this name!

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

pickychicky said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I'm sure her name will be Trixie.
> 
> When I was growing up (probably dating myself here!) my favorite series of books was the Trixie Belden series. All of my friends were reading Nancy Drew - and I did too - but I LOVED Trixie, her brothers Brian and Mart and her friends Honey, Diana and Jim. To this day a crabapple tree makes me smile since they lived on Crabapple Lane.
> 
> I would go broke buying the whole series for Kindle if only they were available.


LOL! The "Trixie Belden" series was my all-time favorite growing up. Went straight from there to Hardy Boys & Tom Swift and never even looked at the Nancy Drews 

Great name!

Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Y'all can tell I'm catching up here, huh? 

I'm going practical and naming my kindle *MK* for "*M*y *K*indle".

This way I get to type only 2 letters instead of 7 and a space 

Marci


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I like to dress him, so I've been calling mine Ken Doll.


----------



## vick_ammo (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine is named OSCAR (as in Oscar the Grouch).  Actually my wife named it.  She says when she interrupts me reading I am like that old grouch.  She can only be referring to my best friend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I love all these stories.  Everyone is so creative.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I did not have a name for my Kindle but you have inspired me.  It came to me as I was reading this post. 

"My Libi" is her name.  It is an affectionately shortened form for "My Library" because that is who she is.  I will probably be calling her Libi for short. Her gender is female because DH would not be pleased if I was spending so much time with another guy.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Marci said:


> LOL! The "Trixie Belden" series was my all-time favorite growing up. Went straight from there to Hardy Boys & Tom Swift and never even looked at the Nancy Drews
> 
> Great name!
> 
> Marci


ME TOO on Trixie Belden! I still have most of the series and refuse to let them go. Maybe someday I'll have a granddaughter to share them with. After she takes a vow to honor and cherish them, of course. And I would also buy them for Bibi, in a heartbeat, if they were available.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> ME TOO on Trixie Belden! I still have most of the series and refuse to let them go. Maybe someday I'll have a granddaughter to share them with. After she takes a vow to honor and cherish them, of course. And I would also buy them for Bibi, in a heartbeat, if they were available.


Trixie Belden was my favorite too! I did pass them on to my daughter and she fell in love with them as well. I would love to have them available to put on Brigit (my Kindle!)...


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Marci said:


> This is also one of my favorite symbols, Nemo. Are you thinking of getting the Oberon Icon Journal with the Lotus cover? It's so pretty...


  Yep, I've got it ordered! Going to try PraiseGod's recommendation to convert it to a Kindle cover! Since it's not an actual Kindle cover they shipped it out a few days ago. I should have it today or Monday!

Nemo


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Yep, I've got it ordered! Going to try PraiseGod's recommendation to convert it to a Kindle cover! Since it's not an actual Kindle cover they shipped it out a few days ago. I should have it today or Monday!
> 
> Nemo


*AWESOME!* That is so great. Love to see/hear/read how that works out for you!

Kindly post somewhere?


----------

